# Mavericks @ Raptors, Nov. 28th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Dallas Mavericks* (9-3) @ *Toronto Raptors* (1-13)
November 28th, 2005, 7:00 PM EST
The Score





































*Jason Terry, Marquis Daniels, Keith Van Horn, Dirk Nowitzki, Erick Dampier*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, MIKE" TITLE="JAMES, MIKE" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mjames0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jrose0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/raraujo0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> 
*Mike James, Jalen Rose, Morris Peterson, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*</center>


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

First game I'll miss in over two years....time to break out the old walkman with AM radio....the Raps should loose anyway...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I'll try to catch this one tonight.....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I wouldn't expect us to have a lot of energy tonight. It's been a long, long month.

Both teams will probably attempt 85+ field goals.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Well, didn't Mitch want us to shoot 100 per night anyway?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Well, didn't Mitch want us to shoot 100 per night anyway?


Last year's Suns took about 86 a game.

For us to get ~100 a night we'd have to cause a lot of turnovers, commit practically none ourselves, and never go deeper than 10 seconds into the play clock. So if Mitchell said that, I don't know what to say.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

The Raps will obviously win. 
The Mavs has such lousy players... Nowitzki, Daniels... 
Jalen is unstopable. I don't see a way for Dallas to win. 

Raps win by 20+


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I think he said he wanted us to aim at shooting 100 shots a night or something... that was last year though. Maybe that's why he keeps putting James, Rose, and Peterson in the game in crunch time... just to get that shot count up while there's still time.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Divine Spammer said:


> The Raps will obviously win.
> The Mavs has such lousy players... Nowitzki, Daniels...
> Jalen is unstopable. I don't see a way for Dallas to win.
> 
> Raps win by 20+


 I like your enthusiasm, haha.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i'm bummed josh howard isn't playing, but this gives toronto a better chance. i hope we get this one.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I think he said he wanted us to aim at shooting 100 shots a night or something... that was last year though. Maybe that's why he keeps putting James, Rose, and Peterson in the game in crunch time... just to get that shot count up while there's still time.


Yeah, I remember him saying that. Maybe he was including free throw attempts as well? I'm not sure.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Nice to see a match up where the opposing team has us beat at every position. We're in for a world of hurt.

Now that I've said that, proove me wrong guys!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

another long night hopefully it dosent go past 9:00 cause if the raps are losing i might seriously change it and watch prison break instead (2nd best show ever 1st is family guy)


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

lol lovin the enthusiasm guys really.... hope we get a win we sure as hell aint gonna take this on paper tho... hopefully charlie has a big game hoffa will thrive against the big damp i gt a feeling...


----------



## RaptorsFan2005 (Nov 22, 2005)

I hate games when the LEafs and the Raptors play at the same time. I'll definetly try to ctach some of the game. Hopefully we can suprise the MAvs


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

RaptorsFan2005 said:


> I hate games when the LEafs and the Raptors play at the same time. I'll definetly try to ctach some of the game. Hopefully we can suprise the MAvs


The Leafs play tonight?


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

shookem said:


> The Leafs play tonight?


yep, against florida


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Tonight may be one of two Raptors game I see on TV all year.

siin


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

One positive thing for tonight is that Josh Howard is out with an ankle injury. Last year he was a Raptor killer, but expect Marquis Daniels to fill it up. I don't see anyone on the Raps being able to cover him so i say Raps lose by 7. Nowitzki, Daniels 20+pts, Terry 15pts Van Horn & Dampier 10+ pts. Hopefully im wrong but reality hurts. If im raging at the loses imagine how the players feel


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Hopefully Sam benches Jalen early, and Mo as well unless he shoots lights out

Jalen just isnt cuttin is anymore


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Is Jalen going to start from the bench? 

I expect a better game from the boys but they're up against one of the very best teams in the league.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Sounds like he is coming off the bench. Calderon's first start? (with James at the two)

Very interesting. 

Hoffa and Damp should be a good matchup. 

Wow- Dallas going with Armstrong, Terry, and Daniels to start. This is going to be fast and furious.

Is Eric injured at all? We have such a poor record of getting production from trade assets (Corliss, Hunter, Murray, Eric, Aaron, etc). Oh well, I'd rather Joey play anyway. 

Hoffa starting again- I ****ing love that he's finally being developed again.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Marquis is definitely a good bet to tear us up. What a find for the Mavs.

Bosh starts with a 10 foot jumper. Nice. 

Terry answers.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Starting both our point guards, it will be interesting to see where Mitchell finds relief down the stretch. Both have scored and rebounded. Hoffa with one board and now a steal- to a Bosh layup!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Boys starting pretty well. Bosh to the line.

With regards to the PG situation down the stretch, Harris could easily punish our backcourt as a backup.

Hoffa with the turnover.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Another one for Hoff. Bad news there.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Hoffa stays in. Van Horn fouls him.

Diop scores. Looks like another good pickup.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh drives and throws it down. 7 points already. Does this guy have the potential to become as good an offensive player as Dirk?


----------



## Big Dub (Nov 20, 2005)

shookem said:


> First game I'll miss in over two years....time to break out the old walkman with AM radio....the Raps should loose anyway...


hahah in two years WOW!!!!


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Bosh's first step is just nuts

why do teams always put big slow guys on him? they should try quick little guys imo.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

man Bosh's fakes are ridiculous too

-fakes
-first step
-drawing fouls

all ridiculous. Or going to be ridiculous in a couple more seasons


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

Damn. Mike James at best is a spark off the bench, sure he might score 20+ some nights, but he doesnt get anyone other than himself involved in the offense and he hold the ball for way to long. Start Calderon at the point and play him longer....2nd Quarter just started, seems like Mitchell did the right thing, Calderon in...James out.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

ansoncarter said:


> Bosh's first step is just nuts
> 
> why do teams always put big slow guys on him? they should try quick little guys imo.


I guess the scouting report must say that putting the body on him slows him down the stretch, in terms of getting easy scores. It does seem weird that Van Horn is on Hoffa while Diop is on Bosh though...but it's not like Van Horn stands a great chance against CB4.

Another tough first quarter for the Raps. Not getting good looks and turning it over. 

Rose with the score. I like him off the bench (I think).


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raps only down by three. Keeping pace with the 3 rooks in the game.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Jalen chucking up some shots, trying to get out of his slump I guess. 

****, Dirk with the 3.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Down by 2 baby. 

Playing with some energy now.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bonner! Redemption time.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Leading into the half. Good stuff. 

1 am here; time for some much needed sleep.

Go Raptors!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

why isnt bosh on the floor?!


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> why isnt bosh on the floor?!


huh?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhhhhrg!

How do we blow two plays out of time outs at the end so badly? How does Chris Bosh get a touch on neither? Sheesh.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

WOW....we lost...atleast i won uCash.....


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

so many heartbreaking losses


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

aizn said:


> so many heartbreaking losses


think of the lottery balls...just think of the lottery balls...


----------



## mavhaz (Nov 17, 2003)

that was a heartbreaker


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> think of the lottery balls...just think of the lottery balls...


i dunno, i mean none of the college players seem very intriguing.

i mean, the year we prob get first overall pick (*knocks on wood) there's no lebron james, no yao ming, nobody of this sort..

so is it really THAT much better to have a first overall compared to a 5th or 6th? i dunno, we'll see.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh's final touch, when he drove and passed it to the other team, was embarassing. He's starting to get shell-shocked in crunch time. I hoped it wouldn't carry over from the trip but that Phoenix game looks to still be on his mind. Otherwise a decent performance from him tonight.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

aizn said:


> i dunno, i mean none of the college players seem very intriguing.
> 
> i mean, the year we prob get first overall pick (*knocks on wood) there's no lebron james, no yao ming, nobody of this sort..
> 
> so is it really THAT much better to have a first overall compared to a 5th or 6th? i dunno, we'll see.


well either way...we dont want another franchise player..we have that already...we just want an above average supporting cast....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> well either way...we dont want another franchise player..we have that already...we just want an above average supporting cast....


Can't agree with that.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Can't agree with that.


why not?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> why not?


You're saying you don't want another player as talented or more talented than Bosh?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Awww man, heart-breaking loss for the Raptors.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok, thoughts on the game...


- Sam invented a way to make everyone unhappy, by taking Jalen's minutes away, taking Joey's away, and giving them to Calderon, Martin, and Bonner. Interesting to say the least.

- Charlie is playing poorly. I liked the offensive rebounds, though. I wish he would go inside-out rather than outside-in when his shot isn't falling. Still looking for a role on the floor I think, and guarding Dampier might not be it.

- Hoff had the deer-in-the-headlights home game syndrome going again. I feel for this guy. If anybody wants out of Toronto he must be high on the list. To Sam's credit, he didn't pull him after Hoff's poor start, he kept him in after the first time out. But not for long. And the second half was a wash.

- Speaking of players leaving, where's Eric Williams?

- Sloppy basketball by both teams.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

This was definitely a tough loss. Good call by the refs on the Bonner's foot on the line but i question the last play for dallas. Jason Terry was able to get the ball past the three point line and able to drive all the way to the paint in just two seconds? This reminds me of the derek fisher fade-away three point shot with 0.3 seconds remaining.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Dallas had a very average game tonight after tearing it up for their first 12 to start the year, making this a very winnable game. Even the refs were good tonight, thanks in most part to Bosh's hard work in the post.

As good as Bosh is, I don't know if he is completely comfortable with the ball in his hands in the crunch. He will get better as he matures, no doubt


*Positives*

-Decent effort on Defense, not great, but they get a passing grade as they kept Dallas under 100 points. 
-Rebounding was pretty good as we outrebounded them by 2 (45-43)
-offense seemed to be clicking, they were swinging the ball well and most importantly....
-Shot selection was much improved IMO with Bosh getting the looks he should be getting every game. I loved how they were constantly trying to feed him every time down the floor.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Again we had a couple of chances late on to put the game away, but we just couldn't do it. It's really frustrating, but it's better to lose games like this than to get completely blown out night in and night out.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Why the hell is Martin on the floor? Heck, why is Martin on this team? He is totally useless. Give his minutes to someone who actually fits in our long term plans, ie Joey Graham.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Speedythief !*
> 
> - Charlie is playing poorly. I liked the offensive rebounds, though. I wish he would go inside-out rather than outside-in when his shot isn't falling.


Charlie, by count missed at least 3 easy shots that he would have normally hit right around the basket, possibly giving him a 10/5 night. But overall he hasn't really found his place on offense. I think when the team has enough confidence in him, they will start running a bit of the offense through him, cause right now he gets a lot of his points and rebounds are off broken plays

I love that little spin in the lane hook shot, he has such a quick feathery release and shoots it at a high percentage. I would love to see him get his number called in the post, but that's something he will have to earn in time.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Why the hell is Martin on the floor? Heck, why is Martin on this team? He is totally useless. Give his minutes to someone who actually fits in our long term plans, ie Joey Graham.


i agree, he's better suited as a mentor rather than a player.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Turkish Delight !*
> 
> Why the hell is Martin on the floor? Heck, why is Martin on this team?


Vote: Official Derrick Martin nickname...

1. Grimace
2. The Hamburglar


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

One negative post against Mitchell? Everyone must have had a great day before the game...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Did anyone else notice how Rose stayed on the bench while everyone else jumped up after Bonner made that jumper to tie the game? :laugh:


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

trick said:


> Rose stayed on the bench


That's so sweet.
I don't mind the result. Jalen on the bench. Nice.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

trick said:


> Did anyone else notice how Rose stayed on the bench while everyone else jumped up after Bonner made that jumper to tie the game? :laugh:


i think we may see a all black day from rose again...but remember it will have to be a suit this time...he must follow the dress code....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

trick said:


> Did anyone else notice how Rose stayed on the bench while everyone else jumped up after Bonner made that jumper to tie the game? :laugh:


i think it might be denial lol


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Martin had to play some because both our point guards played almost 40 minutes. No choice on that one, and it's the reason he's been added to the squad.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Raps just can't catch a break. I left my room because I thought Bonner drained the 3 ball....Oh well, it wouldn't have mattered anyways.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

atleast my prediction was correct about hoffa going off on dampier ;-) 

another tuff loss with only 3 players that seemd to do well... why did joey only play 12 mins?


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

on one of the camera angles for the final play, Bosh and Bonner look like they got momentarily confused on who was picking up Terry. It was for like a split second but I think it was what Chris was referring to in his postgame interview where he talked about mistakes people were making

Bonner left Terry completely, and went to Dampier for some reason


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

bah, a tough loss i was happy with the way we played but we still need to cut down on those turnovers and learn how to kick a team when they are down and not let them get back in it,


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Our defense is simply terrible. This team always gets burned when they have to switch up on D. They go and double team a guy, which leaves someone totally open, and once they find him, almost every time he makes the wide open shot. A couple of times Dirk or Terry were wide open like that, but we were lucky enough that they didn't bury the shot.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

yep, another tough loss, a hellva game to listen to on radio though.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

trick said:


> Did anyone else notice how Rose stayed on the bench while everyone else jumped up after Bonner made that jumper to tie the game? :laugh:


That's definitely not the first he's done something like that.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

^i second that, i remember the game against seattle where the entire raptor bench got up, while jalen juss sat there


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

that was a tough loss. the silence in the arena after jet beat the buzzer was eerie.

but our team deserves some serious credit. i don't care if they don't hear those of us who appreciate their circumstance and their effort, but i won't stop supporting this team. i'm absolutely proud of them. the mavericks didn't play bad _at all_ and we still hung with them- neck and neck. for the umpteenth time, the opposing team's commentators were caught saying, "this team only has 1 win? that's hard to believe." like, really. we won't get full respect from this league until we get to play everyone, to allow them to _see us_ and not just *hear about us*, because the prevailing perception does not do our team any justice.

i thought sam did a solid job last night. i'm actually starting to feel his strategy. i thought the practice on sunday was a fantastic move to get us ready for the mavs, and it clearly worked (imo). jalen and hoffa break my heart, though, almost literally, and it became tough to watch them again- jalen because he isn't effective anymore, for whatever reason, and hoffa because he just can't get out of his own head (case in point, the "frustration" foul under the offensive glass against damp, after he again failed to finish down low). but the rest of the team played well, and came up just short. 

mo pete- his positive energy is contagious. without him i think we'd probably be in the coffin. bravo, mop.

bonner- kudos. i was on this guy to start the year, i thought he was in the midst of a sophomore slump, but that slump lasted about 10 games. he's comfortable again, and i'm glad we have him. he had a great game. and the dallas tv crew loves him.

bosh- i'll get to him in a second.

peace


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

ballocks said:


> that was a tough loss. the silence in the arena after jet beat the buzzer was eerie.


Like the sound of 15, 000 people going "Ahh, come on".

Good post, Go Raps.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I really, really like Jalen coming off the bench. Now we just have to do the same thing to Mike James.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

vigilante said:


> I really, really like Jalen coming off the bench. Now we just have to do the same thing to Mike James.


You mean the second leading scorer on this team? (By four ppg), yeah, I think we need him in the starting five, maybe as a 2 guard though.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mike James has been our 2nd best player this year. Yes, at times he has tried to do a little too much, but I'm happy with the way he has been playing with us. Great trade by Babcock bringing him in here, knowing that he'd play hard since he'd be looking for a lucrative contract in the summer.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Mike James has been our 2nd best player this year. Yes, at times he has tried to do a little too much, but I'm happy with the way he has been playing with us. Great trade by Babcock bringing him in here, knowing that he'd play hard since he'd be looking for a lucrative contract in the summer.


yea, look at rafer alston now! lol


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'd also love for James to be pushed to the bench but right now we have no one to do so. Joey could make it happen eventually but he's got a ways to go first.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

shookem said:


> You mean the second leading scorer on this team? (By four ppg), yeah, I think we need him in the starting five, maybe as a 2 guard though.


James scores a lot.. thats just because no one else has stepped up. He isn't doing it in the flow of the offense at all. 

He will have those games where he goes off for 30.. but then his awful decision making and shot selection will cause him to score 10 points the next three games. 

His game is better suited for coming off the bench.


----------

